# Need a printer for 2-5k. should have cheap cartridge/ink



## Bencollins (Oct 31, 2013)

I need a printer under 5k [cheaper is better]. my usage will include 4-5 black and white prints per month. and ~20-25 black and white page in every 6 months. Color printing is not necessary but it'd be great, if color printing is available, i will print 3-4 photos in every 2 months.

my primary requirement is low cost per print. and not the quality of print.

i asked a local dealer about these printers and he told me 2 printers, one costs Rs.2100/- uses cartridges worth Rs.500 for black [didn't asked about other colors] and the other one which costs around 5600/- uses ink tanks with each ink color priced@ Rs.100/-

which one is better? i'm n00b about printer and inks.

does it worth getting a CISS based printer? can i get one within my budget?

any disadvantage of using non genuine inks? [in case of CISS/ink tanks] i am not concerned about poor quality prints.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 12, 2013)

There are 2 kinds of Printers mostly: Inkjet and Laser printers.

Inkjets are cheap and can be color printers too.
Lasers are mostly Mono (B&W) and have longer life, and higher print quality and low print cost.



> which one is better? i'm n00b about printer and inks.


Get a Mono Laser printer. Get Brother HL 1111 for Rs. 4800... Or get another Mono Laser Printer.

*Reason:* You mentioned very low print requirements. 4-5 prints/ month will get your printer's ink dry.
These inkjet printers will clog if you don't print for a week or so... Then you have to flush them, and they turn out to be very very expensive...So, Avoid them!
I too had a Epson ME 535... It sucked money out of my pockets!! While they claimed 240 prints/ cartridge, I hardly ever got above 40-70 prints/ cartridge.
Why? Because I printed less, like you will be. 



> does it worth getting a CISS based printer? can i get one within my budget?
> any disadvantage of using non genuine inks? [in case of CISS/ink tanks] i am not concerned about poor quality prints.



You can get a Epson CISS printer in Rs. 7000. Its name is Epson L110. But again, will you print one page daily?


Yes, it is worth it, but only if you print daily. If you're thinking L110, then I suggest you print one sample page daily just to keep ink flowing... Dont worry, its only 20 paise/ page print cost.


But if you don't print for 3 days, the ink itself goes a little bit low...
Don't print for 8 days and the ink clogs, and then you have to flush it which itself consumes lots of ink. Inkjet printer consumes a lot of ink even when you're not using it.

The only benefits of inkjet technology are: Cheaper to manufacture initially, small space required, color printing made easier, etc. That's it.


Otherwise, laser printers rule the world! Get Brother HL 1111 is what I recommend. Otherwise, yes, you have L110 if you insist on Inkjets only!


----------



## Bencollins (Nov 13, 2013)

Samarth 619 said:


> There are 2 kinds of Printers mostly: Inkjet and Laser printers.
> 
> Inkjets are cheap and can be color printers too.
> Lasers are mostly Mono (B&W) and have longer life, and higher print quality and low print cost.
> ...


Thanks for all the info you provided. I think i should stick to laser printer

What's the price of toner ? How many pages a single cartridge/pack of toner can print?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 14, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> Thanks for all the info you provided. I think i should stick to laser printer
> 
> What's the price of toner ? How many pages a single cartridge/pack of toner can print?


Its approximately Rs. 1775 for a 1500 pages toner, called Brother TN 1020 Toner.
However, the key is that you can get the toner refilled for as less as Rs. 100-200 or so... That means, later on you are more at a bigger benefit.

Just go to some toner shops and ask them whether Brother TN 1020 can be refilled or not. If they say Yes, go for it!


(After 10000 prints, the head might need replacement, which is around Rs.2700 or so, but no big deal though, because it doesn't have an expiry... only after you print 10,000 prints, it may give up.).



*EDIT:* I've been informed that for refill-ability, Canon LBP 2900 is a better choice and it costs Rs. 6000. Do consider it. Brother printer may have more costs involved in the long term.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 18, 2013)

Buddy, I just came to know that Brother isn't that good a deal for long term. Our college hardware manager suggested Canon LBP 2900 for Rs. 6000. And that can refilled for peace of mind and work efficiency.

So, I suggest you go ahead with Canon LBP 2900 only.


----------

